# Warhammer/Warhammer 40k ?



## Spook (Oct 10, 2005)

Just curious if any of you collected any Warhammer or Warhammer 40'000 armies?

Currently I'm working on a 1000 point Daemonhunters Army for 40'000. A few models from which can be seen here:

Grey Knights : Eight in total including a Sergeant and a dude with an incinerator. Need another Sergeant and a flamer to have two complete squads: http://www.members.aol.com/rhysthomas/GK1

Grey Knights : Another shot of four Grey Knights including the Sergeant. A little brighter though and more defined. http://www.members.aol.com/rhysthomas/GK2

Eversor Assassin : To me one of the coolest looking models in 40K. http://www.members.aol.com/rhysthomas/Eversor

I'm still tinkering with how I want the five Terminator models to look. To me the current 40K Codex has them far too bright and clean looking; instead I want to make them darker and more gothic. I was dead pleased with how the first lot of models turned out; so I suspect I'll stick to that sort of scheme but with a few conversions here and there. 

I also need to get an Inquisitor Lord (not too keen on the current models so again there might be another conversion) and in time a Dreadnought and some Inquisitorial Storm Troopers. 

I don't have as much time to paint as I'd like with University/Football/Pub/Band and snowboarding getting in the way of me being a dork. But I hope to have the entire lot ready for the 'Winter War' campaign that's coming up before Christmas.  

If I can ever meet that deadline then I'll work towards building a Chaos Space Marine army. The new models are amazing. I'd stopped playing Games Workshop when I was fifteen; but I wandered past one of the stores last year and was really amazed at how far the figures had come on; that combined with the all new Lord of the Rings franchise instore. The day after I got my pay cheque I went out and bought a Mordor Army.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Oct 11, 2005)

(below all 40,000) i have a 14,000 point ultramarine army and a 6,000 point deamonhunter army, i have also at one point had a 4,000 point chaos army, a 2,000 imperial guard army and a 1,000 point dark eldar army. i have been playing 40k for about 8/9 years

me and my mate both play massive battles between his orks and my space marines, once we put our entire armys against each other. it was really funny, orks advantage is there numbers, and i have more space marines then he did orks, i won in one turn because of the amount of fire power, over 30 lascannons and 45 terminators, 12 hq units and 4 veteran squads and a lot of men


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a 1200 point Ultramarines army, and I also have about 500 points of Tyranids (just a beginner)

I have only played with ultramarines, with two victories out of three games played  (mostly against Necrons)

I do have the problem that the dice hate me: I throw 1 half of the time...


----------



## Green (Apr 23, 2006)

I used to collect Games Workshop stuff when I was a teenager (Eldar, Space Wolves, High Elves, Dark Elves and Chaos). I used to be more fond of the painting than the playing, but I did really enjoy playing Necromunda.

Last time I went into a GW shop, I was appalled at how much the prices had gone up. I thought it was expensive in 1994, for god's sake!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 23, 2006)

My mates play it, I don't really know anything about it.


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 23, 2006)

It is in fact waaaaaaaay too expensive, that's the main reason I have only 1000 point army. I use it only to play against friends, not in official tournaments. 

I do like the playing way better than the painting 

But foremost: it's one of the nicest universes I know fluff-wise!


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 25, 2006)

only just got back into 40k have abotu 1k points of Tau, and just boguht myself a 2k orc army of ebay for £40 so can be fairly cheap. Am currently trying to design an army list for my squats as have loads of them and they canned them *sniff* so will work something out loosley based on imperial guard and orcs and try and figure out a back story that works since there homeworld was detroyed and they have all but been wiped out of the 40k universe.

I do however have pretty much every fantasy army going other than chaos, bretonian and lizards, oh havent got ogres either.  but still easier to list what I havent got than what I have, spent way too much money on fantsy battle armies hehe though have been playing for 18 years or so. 

I also now have a ridiculous amount of LOTR figures due to battle in middle earth mag they turn up once every 2 months and i say "oo more figures" and put the in a box rdy for me to paint lol. (still not painted yet)


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 25, 2006)

hmm double posted sry


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 25, 2006)

Green said:
			
		

> I used to collect Games Workshop stuff when I was a teenager (Eldar, Space Wolves, High Elves, Dark Elves and Chaos). I used to be more fond of the painting than the playing, but I did really enjoy playing Necromunda.
> 
> Last time I went into a GW shop, I was appalled at how much the prices had gone up. I thought it was expensive in 1994, for god's sake!


 
Pretty similar experiences as you, Green.
Used to play it as a kid - Undead and Dark Elves mainly, but grew out of it.

I continued with Blood Bowl for a bit longer but haven't set foot inside a GW for at least 8 years now. I got very sick of the fact they used to "revise" the rulebook every year so that your current army was useless and I just realised I didn't enjoy playing it anymore and that GW were money-grubbing, profiteering scum


----------



## Green (Apr 25, 2006)

They are indeed. I remember when they got rid of the age-old assassin model that they had used for 40k for years and brought in 3 new assassins. Each one weighed about the same as a £1 coin, but were about £6 each. Complete and utter ripoff.


----------



## Roboripper (Jun 29, 2006)

used to have an 40K Ork army back in 2nd Ed days then moved onto Necromunda.  have the beginnings of a new Guard army but it's got no further than a couple of units of Guard and half a Sentinel


----------



## Snowdog (Jun 29, 2006)

Like Green I used to paint more than play, though I also used to read a lot of the background material which was incredibly detailed and pretty interesting. I was never much good at painting though which was why I gave it up and sold all my unpainted miniatures for £50. I've still got a few painted figures from the Regiments of Renown series, Bugman's Dwarf Rangers and the skeletons, can't remember their name off-hand.

Wolfeborn, I like your avatar picture


----------



## Sparks the Knave (Jun 30, 2006)

In both Warhammer 40,000, and Warhammer Fantasy, the back ground is  simply awesome. the best thing by far about bother of those 'worlds'.

I do collect and play a good many of Games Workshops games (expensive as all hell, but so is any hobbie worth loosing your soul to). 

Their best 'product' (IMHO) is Warhammer Fantasy roleplay (in 2007 Warhammer 40k roleplay will be realeased upon the world also!). Mordheim is awesome, and so was Necromunda. painting is fun, and good for your ken.


but as stated, the back-ground world/fiction is gritty, fantastical and smacks you in the face with a blood-smeared hand.

I'd describe the earlier 40,000 background material (first half of the 90's) to be the perfect Future-Gothic, dark-punk mind-f#(k world.


----------



## Green (Jun 30, 2006)

I still have an old Chaos book from donkey's years ago (pre-gloss years). It's one half of a two part set (never found the other half, it was all before my time ) and has 40k and t'normal kind in it.

It has the old version of the Horus Heresy, where he got injured on a cult planet and got inducted into the cult, none of the poisonous warp influence or owt like that.

Excellent book, has great in-depth histories of all sorts of stuff and also had great stories, untainted by the namby-pamby later years.

But damn, they couldn't paint back then.


----------



## jof (Jul 5, 2006)

heya, ive collected for the last couple of years (about 6 i think) but its fallin into disrepair over the last year, ive never learnt how to play though i have had some offers of a friend.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 16, 2006)

Well Warhammer fantasy battle has just been re-released and I have to say its looking good. The battle for skull pass boxed set has over 100 miniatures.  Dwarf and Goblin army only £40 I am tempted to start collecting again.


----------



## Green (Sep 16, 2006)

Plastic models suck donkey ass, though. I bought Tyrion and Teclis models last week, first time I've bought any in a few years. The old versions were the first lead models I painted, so once I realised they were re-released, I couldn't resist dipping my brush again 

24 bloody quid, though!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah but they cheap and look good enough. I haven't painted in about 10yrs but I think it will be fun trying again


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri (Jan 26, 2007)

40,000 mostly, I have a 2500 point nightlords army, and I've just started an Eldar army. The new Eldar codex is well sick.


----------



## devilsgrin (Jan 27, 2007)

Green said:


> Plastic models suck donkey ass, though. I bought Tyrion and Teclis models last week, first time I've bought any in a few years. The old versions were the first lead models I painted, so once I realised they were re-released, I couldn't resist dipping my brush again
> 
> 24 bloody quid, though!


 

How flawless is the Tyrion miniature tho... easily one of the best minis in the WFB range, if not THE.
Teclis is pretty good too, but i don't like it as much as the older one.


----------



## VALEN (Feb 15, 2007)

devilsgrin said:


> How flawless is the Tyrion miniature tho... easily one of the best minis in the WFB range, if not THE.
> Teclis is pretty good too, but i don't like it as much as the older one.


 
Some of the new Eldar minatures that Wokshop are producing are amazing:

I collected them about 5/6 years ago & to be fare some models sucked.

I'm currently collecting an High Elf Warhammer Army & agree Telics is a really good model.

Have not attempted to paint him yet


----------



## BeefcakeTheMighty (Apr 29, 2007)

I have two 1,000 pt 40k armies, one is a Mortifactor space marine chapter(does anyone else even play this chapter, or know someone who does?) and the other a Relictor chapter. I've only won 2 games out of about 10 with the Mortifactors, but I'm about 22 wins out of 29 for my Relictors.

I have a Dark Elf army for fantasy as well, but I've been playing them for so long, I'm bored of them. I also just started a Cult of Slaanesh army for WFB.  I'm trying to learn how to sculpt epoxy putty for conversions, because I want to make them look Clive Barker/Cenobite inspired, I think that theme fits in well with a CoS army.


P.S. so theres Warhammer players on here, does anyone play Confrontation? Thinking of starting it, Rackham's minis look awesome.


----------



## Barristan (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I used to work in a GW store 17 years ago. The prices were pretty much perfect at the time and with staff discount I soon built up huge armies of almost every type! I was much more into the painting and vignette making than the gaming, but did do both.

The last thing I invested in was Mordheim though, as this had so much potential to be an ongoing campaign. But GW got too greedy and as sales died down, instead of investing in new minis, they just played it safe. I saw some of the prototypes that could have been released and they were all beautiful!

I still play WFRP and most of the original books are worth money on eBay now. So look after them  I am really looking forward to the 40k RPG  It has been available in french for years though as a fan wrote the whole main rulebook and several source books. Unfortunately my french is crap, so kind of missed out on it, lol!

GW should review their prices though as staff now get a different deal called "loose metal". Basically they pay a premium per kg no matter the figure. It works out really cheap, they would still make a profit!


----------



## fantasy noob (May 23, 2007)

ive played 40k but i dont really get it its fun tho i like the big ork mechs there fun and the peoon guys that are all like "please master dont beat me again" gives u a sense of power ha ha


----------



## Antares (May 31, 2007)

I started to get into Tau in my University days - Had an almost exclusively Kroot army.  But, I soon lost interest...

Then I got Warhammer 40, 000: Dawn of War and eventually, Warhammer 40k: Dark Crusade...

Does that count?


----------



## Grez (Jul 1, 2007)

Beefcake the Mighty I am makeing a mortifactors army also. I have some questions for yah so plzzz respond back soon.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 13, 2007)

40K all the way!

Dark Angels chapter, 1500 points.

The related RTS - Dawn of War: Dark Crusade is very cool.


----------



## Overread (Aug 23, 2007)

Well firstly, GW are putting all their prices up because the got on the lord of the rings bandwagon pretty heavily and then when the films stopped showing  -yep you guessed it - thier sales in lord of the rings took a massive slump; thus their prices had to go up to keep their stock holders happy.

Boring part aside I ahve been playing for only a short time as tyranid and currently have around 2000 points- however most of what I can play is small scale due to time restrictions at the club I go to - combat patrol, tyranid hate combat patrol - so many snipers!

as a side note though due to GW price increases other companies are now moving in and I can recomend Hordes by Privateer Press - I play as Orboros - and prefer the armies to those in Warhammer.


----------



## Overread (Aug 24, 2007)

Just heard that Trading Standards are takeing GW to court over their recent overpriceing - one notable example £20 for four plastic models! HOwever if Trading Standars win GW will be shut down, but there is ever y liklyhood that they will either try and relaunch under a new trading name or forge world will buy up whats left and continue - dark days might follow, but remember there is always a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## woodsman (Aug 25, 2007)

Used to be quite into fantasy, had bretonians, and we played alot of small skirmish style games; about 500 point which was good fun. the fluff was actually awesome though and although expensive some of the new models are superb, but i was mainly into converting models and building weird Dwarf machines, still awesome fun.


----------



## Sparks the Knave (Sep 7, 2007)

Overread said:


> Just heard that Trading Standards are takeing GW to court over their recent overpriceing - one notable example £20 for four plastic models! HOwever if Trading Standars win GW will be shut down, but there is ever y liklyhood that they will either try and relaunch under a new trading name or forge world will buy up whats left and continue - dark days might follow, but remember there is always a light at the end of the tunnel



hmm this is interesting news. do you have a link or a source that I could go to to look further into this mate?


----------



## Ice fyre (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm playing the Computer games of 40K. Dawn of War and such, I think it's the best background I've ever come across. Some of the background books are quite good, I'm very tempted by the role playing game, but of course I woud need friends for that  heheheheheh!


----------



## Overread (Sep 26, 2007)

Sparks the Knave said:


> hmm this is interesting news. do you have a link or a source that I could go to to look further into this mate?


 

Nothing, just a rumor - that other forums have claimed is wrong

In other news, who has seen the new apoc expansion to 40K?
My view is that it won't save them, its just too big for new players and older players are the only ones lilky to  have armies of that scale, plus chances are that most of those will be Space marine, impirial gurad, eldar - races with large amounts of choice in their forces - I doubt there will be many necrons.
Also have they considered how we are supposed to get our models from A to B - I play tyranids - 7000 points of swarm and I will need a whole cat plus a 2 hour deployment time - - - anyone got a tale that big? - no well onto the floor we go.


----------

